# Why is it so hard to cry



## gally (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm 50 yrs old... my wifes gone... I so just wanna break down and really really cry.. out load ... scream... but it never happens.. i start to feel like i could and then i get all sensible and stop. but i really want to ... tell me how ?


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry Gally, I know how you feel. After 30 years of marriage, I was blindsided but my Ex and really had issues and still do have some. I found help in counseling and was able to talk through my issues and deal with my emotions. If you supress how you feel it will never get better. You need to deal with your emotions and be honest about how you feel. 

Best thing to do is to keep posting and to listen to the folks on this board. If you can get some counseling it will really help. Don't be hard on yourself, every day gets a little better.


----------

